# How hot is too hot?



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

It has been really hot here the past few days, 100+. Ammo is going nuts being in the house so much. He really wants to play. I'm worried about doing to much with him outside because it's so hot. 

Today I did play with him with the flirt pole, only for maybe a minute. He wants to play but you can tell the heat really zaps his energy. We don't have much room for him to play inside because we are in the middle of moving and the house is cluttered. 

Is it a bad idea to let him play outside when it's over 100? I only let him play for a couple minutes before I make him come inside and cool off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't let him out in that temp. Take him out early morning, later evening when the sun isn't so hot. I know your temps stay high even late but at least the sun won't be high.

I also read to watch them in water. They think they are cool because of the water but their body temp is still rising from exercise so can cause heat stroke.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My 12 week old puppy is really feeling the heat (East Texas) as well. Being all black, I wonder if he doesn't feel it even more, coupled with the fact that he is an indoor dog. What I do is play in the morning and evening, and some evenings I will run water in his kiddie pool. He runs and plays and then charges his pool and spread eagles and cools off. He loves it. We also have several mature trees so I set up his pool in the shade and if I throw his new favorite toys (soccer ball and empty gatorade bottle), I throw them where he can run under the trees.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lulu can hardly take a 30 min walk in the heat even at 8pm. By the time we get back home all she wants is to lay on the cold floor and pant herself cool. I give her ice to chew which she LOVES. 

During the day I let her out to pee and what not but she is burning up by the time we come in 30 min later. I have a little pool in the back yard for her. I put it in the shade so if she is ever over heated she can go there and sit in the shade.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Austin is getting hot. 104 today! We use a cooling vest that fits under Buggi's belly for maximum cool down. Cost $100 but totally worth it for about an hour of exercise in heat as needed. 

Galciertek.com 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Just keep their paws off the pavement. Even with the cooling vest, he's not out more than 35-40 minutes (except for class). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

It's getting well into the 100 teens here in Las Vegas. I try to take my two out for an hour walk early or late (usually late). We walk through a storm drain facility (a detention basin) so it's actually maybe a degree or two cooler because it is depressed into the ground, grass lined and shaded (would never know you're in a desert!). Maybe you can find a dual purpose detention basin/park in your area as well? Just avoid the area when it's raining as it can flash flood...


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I feel bad that he even has to go outside at all right now. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel for you. It must be humid as well?

This is what we have to deal with bit our humidity maxes out at about 5%.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> I feel for you. It must be humid as well?
> 
> This is what we have to deal with bit our humidity maxes out at about 5%.


Ours it at 18% right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Right now here it's almost 100 degrees and the humidity is 41% ... yay. Better than at other times ... like this morning .. our humidity was over 80 percent. I'm surprised we don't all grow moss and mold here!


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Luckily after today it's going to cool off. All next week we are going to be in the 80s! I can't wait!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I know this may be difficult and some people may be against it but you know you're dog so I'll suggest it. Let your dog stay outside for a short durations increasing incrementally if and only if you've sufficient shade and clean cool water. Frankly even in this heat I barely brought Zeeva inside and I've an AC unit in a shed outside. I know Smokey. He loves to sit in the hottest part of the yard and sunbathe but he'll move into the shed when he feels he is getting too hot. With Zeeva I've to watch her. She doesn't understand that sun and heat = dangerous over a long period of time so I've to move her somewhere cooler myself...but both can be out doors for long periods of time and I think this helps them be able to go on a walk later on during the day despite it being so hot because they're acclimated...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

OUbrat79 said:


> I feel bad that he even has to go outside at all right now.
> View attachment 85418
> 
> 
> ...


Holy poop! That's about 40 degrees warmer than we are, that would kill me, well I guess it's coming our way to, I see 102 predicted in a few days. I'm glad summer is really short here.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Like I said, we swear by that glacier pak. I almost want to get the human one for when I am in my fire retardant clothes out in the oil patch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

early morning walks, short mid-day walks, evening walks.
you can play tug inside, "find it" (hide something and have 
and have your dog retrieve it, reinforce commands, teach 
something new. teach your dog not to door dash, invite
people to visit so you teach how "meet and greet", teach
him not to counter surf. use your imagination.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

OUbrat79 said:


> It has been really hot here the past few days, 100+. Ammo is going nuts being in the house so much. He really wants to play. I'm worried about doing to much with him outside because it's so hot.
> 
> Today I did play with him with the flirt pole, only for maybe a minute. He wants to play but you can tell the heat really zaps his energy. We don't have much room for him to play inside because we are in the middle of moving and the house is cluttered.
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Call around town and see who will allow leashed dogs in. Around here Home Depot, lowes, Bass pro shops, theres alot of store who allow dogs in anymore. My instructor takes her GSD to walmart shopping. It's a good way to expend thier energy when the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Home Depot, Lowes, Bass Pro, Cabela's, the "commercial pet stores," local sporting good stores, Orvis... 

Didn't know about Wally World!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Buggibub said:


> Home Depot, Lowes, Bass Pro, Cabela's, the "commercial pet stores," local sporting good stores, Orvis...
> 
> Didn't know about Wally World!
> 
> ...


I live in a little podunk town. Only place around here to take him is a little tractor supply store. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Atwoods?

I spent all of May in Cushing and Stillwater. Spent all my free time at Atwoods lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

On hot days when I'm working my garden I fill up a cheap kiddie-pool and Dax jumps in and out of it, lays down in it, rolls around, takes all his toys into it, etc. Not really exercising so much he would overheat, but he is having fun so it tires him out.

When it gets really hot here we walk at night and if I want to do a long walk during the day I go somewhere shady. Currently it has been in the upper 80s and I have kept running with him, but I only go 2 miles or less and most of the time I am going to slow that Dax is doing a quick walk to keep up. I keep it on shady trails or cloudy days though- not into running him on hot pavement.

Too hot to go outside then we do obedience in the house, I hide his dinner for him to search for, any other indoor games. We have a nice, cool basement and I throw his ball and let him sprint around down there... (I don't have any don't play ball in the house rules )


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW ... what a monster of a heat wave ... hope everyone and their pets stay safe.

Dogs and Heat Stroke - Understanding and Preventing Heat Stroke in Dogs

'It's brutal out there': Weekend heat wave to bake western US - U.S. News


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

107 here in Austin according to my car!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

im pretty sure at 5 or 18 relative humidity youd shrivel up and die. freeze dried food has more humidity than 5.


----------

